# FOOD PLOTS FOR BOWHUNTING



## rab (Jul 1, 2005)

ok, for bowhunting ur gonna want to use a plot that is small and isnt open u want it to have just enough sunlite to live but ull want to have either a salt lick in the ground or a stump in the middle of the plot to pour moleasses on and the best thing to plant around it is rate, rye, or clover

ill have pictures in a couple days


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

There are deer all over the place. What do you need a food plot for?????


----------

